# Let the Modding Begin



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I just placed my Campers Choice order for a Folding Shower Door, two springs to close the screen doors and a MaxxAir Turbo Maxx. As soon as Camping World updates their online price to match my catalog that was delivered early I'll be ordering a ParkPower Conversion Kit to change the plug so I don't have to shove it in the hole.

Escrow company refunded us some $800 plus interest, so I got to go shopping! Doubt I'll have it all before our trip this weekend, but no worries as long as we have it for our big June trip coming up.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Y-Guy,

Keep us posted on the results. The shower door and MaxxAir vent are two that I'd like to do someday...

Chet.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Let me know how the Maxair install goes! I want one!!!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ya sure you betcha I'll take photos.

I just got off the phone with Camping World to order the ParkPlace conversion kit. Pretty good sale of about $30 off, and CW's prices were about the same as other places I could find online. So of course I'm spending money to save money!

Just doing my part of the ol' US economy.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Good luck with the mods Steve. BTW, what's a ParkPlace conversion kit?









I noticed you mentioned the springs for the screen door. I've used those on several campers and they work well. Has anybody modified the catch system used to keep the screen door closed? The one on our 28BHS seems kinda cheesy. I'm wondering if there isn't a more substantial method that works better?

Happy trails,

Greg


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Greg the conversion kit will replace the "shove the cord through the hole" game we play after each time we camp to a cord that plugs in to the back of the camper, then into the 30amp plug. Much like an extension cord. On our 28RS-S the hole is smack dab behind the tire making it very difficult to push in, combined with a small box (step for the bed) its a real PITA. After our last trip my wife even told me to do something to change that! Woohoo wife approved mod!

As for the door, well its not rocket science, we had the same setup on our Kiwi, its simple but effective. Good thing is if it does break its easy to get parts. On our last trip the kids left the door open at dusk, and low and behold every gnat found their way to OUR trailer.







I just want something to close the door


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve,

You are right, getting that power cord back into the hole is truly a PITA. I was thinking of opening up that step inside the camper to pull the cord in, but the conversion sounds like a better way to go.

Thanks for the mod.

Tom


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve

Shove the cord in the hole is solo game I get to play.









What were your thoughts on opening up the step? Cutting an opening and then installing a hinge???

or

Is there enough room to install a recoil device? (It would be like a tape measure)

There goes the Mod $$ again.

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah it was my game too, then I got smart last time and had my wife do it (evil laugh). I would have considered opening the step, but after I charge the batteries before a trip I plug it in to trickle charge it, and with the bunk pushed in getting to the step would be hard. I've read about several others that have done this mod on their PopUps so figure it should solve some of the hassle. And the price at $59 isn't cheap, but its much better than $85.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Camping World has the 30amp conversion kit for $59? I am going over there to check right now. This mod has been on the top of my list for a while but have always felt the $85 was a bit too much.

I did move my spare tire over a bit to ease in shoving that cord in.

A wife approved mod. Those are hard to come by in my world.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey guys,

I did like CamperDC & moved my spare tire over about a foot, that helps with the shoving but it is still shoving nonetheless. As for the screen doors, neither of ours would latch when closed, the dealer is working on that little fix as we speak. We had to take it in prior to this weekend because the first time we fired up the hot water heater we learned that the pressure release valve was worthless. Water was gushing out of there like crazy. I can put up with some of the little things on ur 1st trip but we gotta have hot water.

Anxious to see those pics of the Maxx Air, are you putting it in the kitchen or the bedroom? Good luck Y-Guy


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Okay Y, give me the secret.

I just checked CW online and the conversion kit is still listed at $80 for the club price at that. They have it listed at $80 regular price.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CamperDC I had to call, the website hasn't been updated. The stock number (20300) was correct, when I gave the woman on the phone the # she quoted $59. Usually the website gets updated quicker, but this go around they are slow on the updates. So I'd give them a ring, have your PC # handy if you're a member, if not the sale price is around $65, still better than $8, Oh don't forget to find something for $16 and you'll get free shipping too.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

My Camping World 2004 Master Catalog, pg 128, lists the parkpower conversion kit at $80.99, club price, with a $58.00 install price. Just a thought but maybe somebody got the two numbers confused.









Anyhow, I really like this idea, Anybody know how the trailer side connects to the trailer wiring?

Thanks

Tom sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tom the online catalog is still not updated, even though they've changed the site - go figure. For anyone wanting it, the catalog I recieved has a Lighthouse on the front (June 2004), source code is 40501103. Item is on page 64, #20300, PC price $59, Sale price w/out PC $65.56, install price is still $58.

Some details on this come from a guy over at PopUp Times who's done the mod, and made a few mods of it on his own. He added some #10 romex rather than to cut off any of the plug wire as the kit recomends. You can read his site here.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Y-Guy,

I received the new catalog in the mail yesterday and it shows the new price. Thanks for posting on this one because I didnt see it.

Tom,

A good friend of mine did this mod last month and all you do is pull the cord all the way out and cut it where it comes out of the hole leaving enough room to wire the old plug to the new outlet. This new outlet is then mounted to the TT where the old hole is. Then you put a new end on the left over cord so it will plug into the outlet.

Sounds simple but I am not a "mod animal" like some here are.

Y, let us know how is goes when you get finished.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Steve and Camper

I had orderd some replacement globes for our patio lights, which came todaay along with the June Camping World Catalog, that shows the parkpower conversion kit at $59.99. Seems like a pretty good price. So I think that I am going to order one. I am just not sure if I can install it without messing the whole thing up.









Tom


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Steve,

That cord conversion kit sounds like a good idea. You'll have to let me know how it works out for you. I got tired real quick of pulling that thing in and out, especially with the stupid tire in the way, so I moved the tire over, and bought a couple 25' 30-amp extension cords. Now when I go camping, I pull the cord out of the trailer about 4 inches and hook one of the extensions on the end. If I get out someplace and for some odd reason need more than the 50' extension that I have, I could always pull the cord out of the trailer for the extra length.

Phil


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well everything arrived by today, well except for the pleated door. Since our youngest will be home ill and I am staying home I should get to start some of the many mods I have planned. I already installed the battery disconnect switch and one of the spring screen door closers. That leaves the TurboMaxx Fan and the plug adapter, both of which are more lengthy projects.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...
What type battery switch did you install?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pete I just installed a standard top mount flip switch. Only problem was that my dealer put the battery on with a bolt/nut through the post. I didn't pay enough attention when I ordered







, so I just drilled a hole and put a screw and lock nut through the top to hold the battery connect in place.

Photo: Battery Disconnect View #1
Photo: Battery Disconnect View #2


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

My project for today was to install the TurboMaxx van. The instructions that came with it are very helpful, but there are a few things I thought I would share that might help the next person.

*Inside:*
Before you go to install the outside part of the fan do your work inside to find the wires you need to power the fan. Removing the outer casing of vent will allow you to fish around for some wires. On my 28RS-S I found 3 sets of wires, one was a single black wire, the other two were white/red and white/purple. In my tests I found the white/red wire were switched to the overhead lights, the white/purple set was hot. Not sure what white/purple feeds, my guess is slide out or the light above the rear queen bed, but I used it and everything seems to be working just fine.
Photo: Exposed Available Wires

I used some of the crimping wire taps to tap into the power for a clean cut and since there isn't much slack to work with.

I do wish now that I had drilled the hole on the white vent flange a bit lower, you can see the wires in the last set of pictures, nothing major though. I may take some white wire wrap to help hide the wires a bit.
Photo: Finished Installation
Photo: Close Up View

*Outside:*
Take a wet towel so you can clean around vent, the top and your new TurboMaxx. I live in a very dusty area and the roof is plenty dirty, I figured this would be my last chance to lean it easily.
Photo: Cleaning around the Vent (dirty roof)

When installing the side tabs the manual suggests marking with a pencil, which works, but its awkward. I learned on my last fan to mark only one hole, then drill the second once the first is complete. It just makes it easier to keep things straight. 
Photo: Completed Exterior Installation

Put all your parts, drill, etc., in a bucket to take up with you. If you have some foam cushions it sure can help with your knees too.

I'm happy with the mod and the venting it allows in the main cabin. On Low/Med you can hardly hear the fan, on high its noticeable though, but effective. For me this will allow me to keep air venting while we travel for the sake of our two dogs (yes they ride in camper very happily). Plus while dry camping I can have some air movement in the rear bunk and in the bunks where the kids sleep.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL oops I did forget to say that, I'll edit the post. But yes, I did use the white/purple ones since I wanted it independent from any thing else while towing. I've run through some tests tonight and everything seems to work, just couldn't test the rear light since I'm still in turtle mode.

My camper has 3 vents, the two front (bunkhouse & bathroom) have the standard MaxxAire covers, I hadn't put anything on the rear since I planned on this mod a while ago. I do think the holes should line up if not exact pretty darn close. I seem to think the MaxxAire covers had more than just a single hole in the plastic, more like an elongated hole whereas the TurboMaxx has just one small hole for the bolt.

Have fun with the mod!

I did start on the Plug adapter tonight, removed the cord and cut it (yikes) and put the end on the cord, just need to install the port in the camper and seal it tomorrow night and I'll have one more mod off my check list.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I finished the Power Cord Conversion tonight. Overall it was a very easy, though nerve wracking process. Something about cutting off a 30amp power cord, even though it was disconnected. The hole process between last night and today only took me about one hour, and I sure do like the change.

Photos and comments are now on my Power Cord Conversion Page.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Just visited your site for the 1st time. Well Done!!! You have put alot of time thought and effort into your site.
















How do you find time for all the mods, pics, forums and actually camping??

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...
You definately get the award for:

MOST HELPFUL MOD DESCRIPTION & PHOTOS!

Thanks for being so helpful to the forum members! (Including me...I want a Maxx!)


----------



## bumpo11 (Oct 8, 2003)

Y-Guy,

I just saw your shower door mod on your website....it looks great! I bookmarked your site to show my hubby









We installed the pump insulation this weekend and that turned out great!

Also, if any one is hedging on the max-air vents...hedge no more! Hubby put the fan over the dinnette and the vents in the bathroom and bunkrooms. We love it.

Tammy


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi all, i just got my shower door yesterday.
installed in about 20 min.
fits great. 
cant wait to try it out soon.

lamar


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Schantz,

How was that camping in Liverpool? Your almost in my area. Hope you enjoyed it.....

Door Folks,

Now that you have them installed, how does it feel when you are inside the shower, does it feel cramped even more? Feel like your elbows will constantly hit the new door? On my list.

MaxxFan Folks,

For those of you that have them, in what location do you prefer to locate the fan? Bathroom, kitchen, or bedroom areas. On my list.

Thanks for the info.

Kevin


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey Y-Guy,

Great mods!!! I have only been out once and had to laugh at the queen slide out comment on the blinds, must have appoligized 10 times about hitting that dumb thing, it actually got kind of funny. I have a silly question, I have just got my permanent license plates and was wondering how you mounted them?

Thanks
Geoff


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Paul,

Thanks for the input, I will give it a shot.

Geoff


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kevin,

As for the door... we love it. Worked out great, and didn't feel cramped at all.

As for the fan, I installed mine in the main cabin which is probably ideal for us. The only other place I might have installed it would have been the bathroom, but I don't think there would be enough air flow for the rest of the cabin unless the door was left open. The front bunk area would be to close to the fan and I think the noise would be to much while sleeping.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Steve,

I meant to ask you, is the bathroom vent adjacent to the main cabin vent on the 28RS-S. On my 26RS, both vents are next to each other. I want to put a TurboMaxx on the main vent, and a MaxxAir cover on the others, but I don't know if there will be enough clearance side to side.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim, my vents are not next to each other, I have several feet between them. I think I have the overhand dimensions at home if that would help you to check the fit. Just let me know.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Steve,

That would be great. I just need to know what the overhang from the original vent frame is for both the cover, and the turbomaxx. Anything you can provide would be a great help.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim from my directons you need a bit less than 14" clearance from the edge of the vent to the outside edge of the TurboMaxx.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Steve. I may need to rethink my mods. I don't have 14" between the two vents. One more question, is that 14" all around, or just on one side, maybe the rear? It seems to me that for 14" on all four sides, the Turbomaxx would take up more roof space than the A/C.









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The 14" is just the rear over hang. The other sides you'd only need maybe an inch or two for clearance.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I think I'm golden then. The bathroom vent, and Main cabin vent are side by side on the 26RS, with about 12" give or take, between them. My worry was that there would not be enough space side to side for both a turbomaxx and the maxxair cover for the other vent.

Guess I'm going to have to start saving my pennies for that mod. Campers Choice had the covers on sale, I think the price was $35 for a pair of the translucent white. I might have to give them a call.

Tim.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm going to put the turbomaxx over the stove, in the main cabin. I don't really think there is enough clearance under the bathroom door to allow enough air flow for the fan.

Besides, it will help with the cooking odors, until I work up enough free time to re-route the range hood vent out the side.

Tim


----------

